# Chuck Liddell's Wife?



## Blakey (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzie 

How did she die?

http://myspace-650.vo.llnwd.net/01479/05/61/1479081650_l.jpg

Not sure it is?


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it was an overhand left. :laugh: 



Just joking, but seriouslly thats sad that Liddell is a widower at such a young age. At least he is doing well know for himself and his kids.



Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow I had no idea Chuck had a wife who died. Thats sad.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Wow I had no idea Chuck had a wife who died. Thats sad.


This is new to me, I thought he was divorced. Wow that is sad.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bit of a personal topic here guys,not the sort of info someone should post unless they know for certain.


----------



## Blakey (Nov 21, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Bit of a personal topic here guys,not the sort of info someone should post unless they know for certain.


Look at This

MySpace.com - View Image

His myspace page


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Blakey said:


> Look at This
> 
> MySpace.com - View Image
> 
> His myspace page


Hmmm...very interesting


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

But where does it even say thats his wife?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, by looking at Chuck at UFC 66 you wouldn't have thought he just lost his wife..


----------



## MikeTheTyke (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, it doesnt say that its his wife anywhere, How old is the picture? When was it posted? His Myspace has said: single for a long time. Talk about jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Some of the condolance response make mention of his and his family's lose. So it looks to be a family member. Some also mention how they lost a sister and how he feels for Chuck so its possible thats his sister.


Pogo


----------



## MikeTheTyke (Dec 31, 2006)

Poeple who made the posts dont seem to know what its about either ".........i didnt know this about you". The posts are from like today - if he lost someone in his immediate family in the last few days, his first response isnt going to be to post something on his Myspace account.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

It could have been a friend, relative, or exgirlfriend. No one knows. Honestly, who cares? It's his business, man. I don't think this is the place to post that kind of stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

I think its bogus. He was dating Willa Ford as early as this summer. And Chuck is infamous for banging lots of chicks.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

TheJame said:


> It could have been a friend, relative, or exgirlfriend. No one knows. Honestly, who cares? It's his business, man. I don't think this is the place to post that kind of stuff, in my opinion.


Well said. If it is a personal loss then all the more respect to him for overcoming it. Either way, it's business that shouldn't really be thrown back n forth on a scale like this.


----------

